# Postez vos photos que tout le monde trouve ratée V.2



## GroDan (10 Octobre 2008)

Il s'est éteint par un aprés-midi d'octobre 2007 sur les paroles de jpmiss : "Nan y'a rien a faire."

Alors presqu'un an aprés, je propose de recréer un fil en reprenant une idée d'Esope dans la premiére version :
"Pour prendre le contrepied total du fil des plus belles photos je propose à tous les photographes amateurs, passionné, expert, professionnel, bref tous les gens qui prennent des photos de donner un aperçu de leur talent de "loser"  en postant "des photos que quand tu la montre tout le monde fait baaaaah!!"  .
Car il faut le dire CA ARRIVE A TOUT LE MONDE, et personnellement j'aime bien voir les photos ratées, j'y trouve une certaine esthètique...
Donc mesdames et messieurs faites vous plaisir et n'ayez plus honte de vos photos   "




*ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale*
*un poids de 150Ko*
*La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*
*ne pas citer les photos*​





J'ouvre à nouveau le bal !






Sténopé raté ! Chevauchements des vues dû à une confusion de format ! 6x6 6X9:love:​


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

Très bon post original ! J'espère qu'il va y avoir de nombreuses contributions ! Moi j'commencerai dès que j'aurai mon Macbook lol


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai toujours rêvé de lui rendre son potentiel à cette photo, de lui retirer cet affreux voile flou et d'en tirer une meilleure lumière.


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai toujours rêvé de lui rendre son potentiel à cette photo, de lui retirer cet affreux voile flou et d'en tirer une meilleure lumière.




Pour le flou, rien à faire, sinon, pour le reste :


----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai toujours rêvé de lui rendre son potentiel à cette photo, de lui retirer cet affreux voile flou et d'en tirer une meilleure lumière.



Je crois qu'il y a un fil pour le potentiel...en attendant voilà ma proposition :

http://forums.macg.co/membres/grodan-albums-mes-images-image1060-stephaaanie-albums-ciel.jpg


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2008)

marche pas ton lien grodan.


----------



## GroDan (24 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> marche pas ton lien grodan.


http://forums.macg.co/membres/grodan-albums-mes-images-image1060-stephaaanie-albums-ciel.jpg

Sinon, c'est à nouveau dans "bidouillez-moi" !

Et pour point flooder...toujours un sténopératé !




clic en grand avec poils et pétouilles !:love:​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai toujours rêvé de lui rendre son potentiel à cette photo, de lui retirer cet affreux voile flou et d'en tirer une meilleure lumière.





GroDan a dit:


> Il s'est éteint par un aprés-midi d'octobre 2007 sur les paroles de jpmiss : "Nan y'a rien a faire."


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## ScubaARM (9 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## GroDan (5 Janvier 2009)

​


----------



## piercoco (6 Janvier 2009)

Il y a .... quelque temps .... au temps de l'argentique ....


----------



## Delgesu (10 Janvier 2009)

mais je ne suis pas d'accord, elle n'est pas ratée , elle correspond à ce que je voulais faire, exactement . Avec mon petit Powershot A80 .  Ah , les mauvaises langues !


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2009)




----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## GroDan (5 Août 2009)

​


----------



## GroDan (7 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> [IM]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2590/3789933047_a13cba44c2_o.jpg[/IMG]​



Un concert de Sim ?


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2011)

Relance de fin d'année...





Agfa Paramat, 1/2 format de 24x36 soit 18x24  qui fait iéchi mon minilab grave
"Tu nous emmurde avec ton format des années 60 comment tu veux kon te tire ça !"
Fuji Supéria_Voilée au chargement, tachée à la mise en machine (un comble)
Les Balois reconnaitront ou pas !​


----------



## GroDan (14 Février 2012)

​
Toujours le paramat qui fait des siennes en fin de rouleau...mais j'aime bien ! Par contre le film périmé de plus de dix ans de marque "Carrefour", supporte mal les balances magenta vert !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2012)

Y a David Bowie qui l'aime pas...





J'avais pourtant un Kodak DX 3500 ! Mais j'ai pas l'&#339;il.​


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a David Bowie qui l'aime pas​




et il n'est pas le seul.
Mais faut pas prendre la mouche pour si peu, hein !?
Y'a pas mort d'homme  ​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2012)

*C'est quoi une photo ratée ?*
Elles sont belles vos photos ratées, du coup elles ne devraient pas être dans ce fil

Tiens, un problème de cadrage et de suivi :






​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Mars 2012)

Un autre exemple, le clic tardif






​


----------



## GroDan (20 Mars 2012)

Mieux vaut un clic tardif, qu'une éjac. précoce....


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

François Hollande à Montpellier by Azety, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2012)

Pour ma part, je ne la trouve pas particulièrement ratée sauf que la mise au point est faite sur la main au lieu du visage. Avec un diaph ouvert à fond, il faut parfois se méfier de l'autofocus.


----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2012)

Critique acerbe et mal amenée de Crespi (je sais , je l'ai fait en mon temps, mais les temps changent).
En effet, ton cadrage est très perfectible (sujet trop centré, la main trop proche du visage). Tu vas me dire que difficile de se déplacer et de cadrer correctement dans une foule aussi compacte. Certes, mais faut savoir éditer.
Et si je rebondis, ce n'est pas pour transgresser le mot d'ordre de Tirhum (voir après), mais parce que nous avons eu des discussions ailleurs et que je pense que tu confonds encore beaucoup de choses.
Tu m'as dit "ailleurs", rien ne vaut le 50mm. Une focale fixe impose de se déplacer pour cadrer correctement. Un télé ou un zoom transtandard te permet moins de navigation (sans changer l'angle).
Et en ce qui concerne le bokeh dont tu es fan, pour m'avoir dit une conneri* ailleurs encore une fois, et ce que tu as cherché à obtenir dans ta photo, un 50mm 1,4 fera toujours moins bien qu'un 300 à f/4. Tout est une question de distance avec ton sujet/ focale. 
Et tu vas me dire, mais j'ai shooté au télé! oui mais t'es pas encore à la bonne distance, t'es déjà trop loin, essaye de travailler la map mini avec ce genre d'objectif, ce qui implique à nouveau de se déplacer. Et de cadrer plus serré, ce qui t'aurait valu probablement une bonne photo)




tirhum a dit:


> Des photos, maintenant...






​
hé oui c'est une photo, comment je fais? on s'en fout... Ca plait ou pas. ​


----------



## ranxerox (30 Mars 2012)

oui et c'est là que je me permettrai de faire une remarque :
la mise au point est trop hésitante entre la main et le visage ce qui induit une confusion de sujet...

aprés avoir lu le fil pvpbp il semble que la main soit le sujet et là je trouve que le flou sur le visage n'est pas assez prononcé et la main et le visage se parasitent...

hormis le cadrage assez peu pertinent, pour moi il y a surtout un problème de profondeur de champ...

et, à propos du cadrage, penses que tu peux basculer ton appareil à la verticale, ici la verticale pourrait peut-être être plus intéressante... je te fais cette remarque, car ça fait plusieurs fois que je me dis ça à propos de tes photos : notament celle où tu fais un portrait de musicien backstage qui fume au bord d'une fenêtre... le format à la française aurait rendu ton portrait bcp plus fort, selon moi...

;-)


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

j'ai un problème avec le cadrage, je suis accro au format " paysage " , le format " portrait " dont tu parles ( je crois ) ne me satisfait que très rarement, comme ici : 




_DSC7553-4 by Azety, on Flickr




DSC_2189 by Azety, on Flickr




_AZE5944-2 by Azety, on Flickr




Little Bob Dylan by Azety, on Flickr
celle la a été faite au iPhone.   
:TrueStory:




Street Portrait : Paris by Azety, on Flickr


Sinon pour la photo du gouda, j'avais fait la mise au point sur sa main.


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

vleroy a dit:


> Tu m'as dit "ailleurs", rien ne vaut le 50mm. Une focale fixe impose de se déplacer pour cadrer correctement. Un télé ou un zoom transtandard te permet moins de navigation (sans changer l'angle).
> Et en ce qui concerne le bokeh dont tu es fan, pour m'avoir dit une conneri* ailleurs encore une fois, et ce que tu as cherché à obtenir dans ta photo, un 50mm 1,4 fera toujours moins bien qu'un 300 à f/4. Tout est une question de distance avec ton sujet/ focale.
> Et tu vas me dire, mais j'ai shooté au télé! oui mais t'es pas encore à la bonne distance, t'es déjà trop loin, essaye de travailler la map mini avec ce genre d'objectif, ce qui implique à nouveau de se déplacer. Et de cadrer plus serré, ce qui t'aurait valu probablement une bonne photo)



Pour expliquer les conditions : j'étais au 180mm 2.8, toujours focale fixe donc, derrière le service de sécurité qui encadrait les politiciens qui suivent hollande comme un chien suit son maitre. J'ai grimpé aux premières branches d'un arbre et je me suis maintenu pour éviter les têtes des gens. 
Je précise que je n'avais pas d'accréditation, je tapais l'incruste.
Le reste des photos sur mon blog, c'est en faisant le tour de la foule, toujours au 180mm 2.8


----------



## momo-fr (30 Mars 2012)

Dernières tendances aseptisées






Bar à oxygène et cigarette électronique

​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2012)

@azety : il faut peut-être alors penser à décentrer, la symétrie est  rarement heureuse dans une image et le problème de ta photo de f  hollande, c'est pê ça. peut-être que si tu l'avais serré sur la gauche  et laissé un grand espace devant lui elle aurait été plus forte plus  expressive ;-)

de même dans le format portrait, on préfère souvent le rapport 2/3 1/3 :  c'est ce qui, à mon sens, gêne dans la plupart de tes portraits... pas  assez ou trop déséquilibré, selon moi...

de manière générale, je te conseille d'éviter la symétrie et de  franchement chercher la dissymétrie... la symétrie n'est intéressante  que lorsqu'elle est parfaite et assumée, pas le fruit du hasard...

peut-être que tu te contentes trop de construire ton image par rapport à ta mise au point ?


----------



## Azety (1 Avril 2012)

ranxerox a dit:


> @azety : il faut peut-être alors penser à décentrer, la symétrie est  rarement heureuse dans une image et le problème de ta photo de f  hollande, c'est pê ça. peut-être que si tu l'avais serré sur la gauche  et laissé un grand espace devant lui elle aurait été plus forte plus  expressive ;-)
> 
> de même dans le format portrait, on préfère souvent le rapport 2/3 1/3 :  c'est ce qui, à mon sens, gêne dans la plupart de tes portraits... pas  assez ou trop déséquilibré, selon moi...
> 
> ...



fort possible, les joies de l'AF ...


----------



## GroDan (21 Avril 2012)

​


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Ho le gars du Doubs, il est passé a Saint Hippolyte !


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ho le gars du Doubs, il est passé a Saint Hippolyte !



Et pas que là ! 






Paramat toujours, une seule vitesse possible !​


----------



## jogary (27 Mai 2012)

Je m'interroge encore ! ...:mouais:.....


----------



## jogary (3 Juin 2012)

A vouloir trop en faire.. on arrive à des résultats catastrophiques ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2012)

Mais il y avait un monde fou !




(Pris jeudi dernier à Vergia (la plage dite "d'argent"), un peu au sud d'Ajaccio)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2012)

Tiens celle là elle est nette malgré la compression


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens celle là elle est nette malgré la compression



Ca doit être lafotajipé©


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2012)

la démarche de P77, c'est de poster une photo ratée dans "vos plus belles photos" et une belle photo (enfin pas floue) dans "vos photos ratées"


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

Bon, c'est pas fini, les papys du muppet show, là ? dans vos "plus belles photos", je poste mes belles photos, là, je mets les moches, et une belle même un peu floue*, ça reste plus beau qu'une "moche" nette ! 

(*) Ça s'appelle un "flou artistique", je ne pouvais pas, avec mon autofocus non débrayable, mettre au point et sur l'oiseau et sur la paroi, comme je visais l'oiseau, la paroi est floue, normal ! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...) comme je visais l'oiseau, la paroi est floue, normal ! :hein:


Une charge de chevrotine, et il aurait arrêté de bouger.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> une belle même un peu floue*, ça reste plus beau  qu'une "moche" nette !


Quelqu'un a déjà dit bien mieux que ça:
*« Une mauvaise photo qui rappelle vos traits vaut mieux qu'un beau paysage qui ne vous ressemble pas.  »*

*de Pierre Dac*





Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Ça s'appelle un "flou artistique",


Non ça s'appelle du flou de bougé 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> je ne pouvais pas, avec mon autofocus non débrayable, mettre au point et sur l'oiseau et sur la paroi, comme je visais l'oiseau, la paroi est floue, normal ! :hein:


Le problème c'est que l'oiseau aussi est flou.
La paroi est floue car tu suivais l'oiseau et l'oiseau est flou aussi car tu ne l'as pas bien suivit.
Tu aurais pu améliorer le résultat en augmentant la vitesse d'obturation mais ça n'a rien a voir avec le coté débrayable ou pas de l'AF (pas plus qu'avec la compression).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le problème c'est que l'oiseau aussi est flou.



D'après les données de l'original, ça a shooté à 1/600 de seconde, je veux bien que depuis le pont d'un bateau, ça bouge, mais si je compare la photo "réduite" avec l'original, je vois bien du flou sur la "compressée", mais pas vraiment sur l'original, du moins, au niveau de l'oiseau.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2012)

Tu pourrais pas mettre l'original à dispo sur un serveur ftp pour que ceux que ça intéresse  puissent se faire une idée... Pour ma part mon avis est le même que jpmiss => flou de bougé


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu pourrais pas mettre l'original à dispo sur un serveur ftp pour que ceux que ça intéresse  puissent se faire une idée... Pour ma part mon avis est le même que jpmiss => flou de bougé



J'allais suggérer la même chose ! 

... j'suis curieux de voir ça ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2012)

On attend toujours le crop à 100% sur le piaf pour se faire une idée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> On attend toujours le crop à 100% sur le piaf pour se faire une idée...



L'ai postée hier (mais ch'sais pu où, vot'bureau, je crois)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2012)

Prise à 13:30 ...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juillet 2012)

En fait ta photo Albert, elle est trop.... Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? Et pis elle a ce petit côté un peu.... Enfin cette façon pas très... Tu m'as compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> En fait ta photo Albert, elle est trop.... Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? Et pis elle a ce petit côté un peu.... Enfin cette façon pas très... Tu m'as compris ?


Il rentre au bercail après avoir purgé les hélices ...



​


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2012)

Albert, Albert...
Ne confonds pas photo ratée et photo sans interêt s'il te plait.


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2012)

Il va falloir comprendre une chose, là, tout le monde, mais certains en particulier : MacGé n'a pas vocation à aspirer l'intégralité de vos disques durs photographiques. 

Même ici 

D'ailleurs, vous pouvez méditer sur le propos de Romuald.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Albert, Albert...
> Ne confonds pas photo ratée et photo sans interêt s'il te plait.



Ah nan cette photo n'est pas sans intérêt puisqu'elle montre exactement TOUT ce qu'il ne faut pas faire:
Sujet sans intérêt
Composition merdique
Exposition foirée
Lumière à chier
Couleurs approximatives.

En quelque sorte c'est un cas d'école.


----------



## ergu (4 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan cette photo n'est pas sans intérêt puisqu'elle montre exactement TOUT ce qu'il ne faut pas faire:
> Sujet sans intérêt
> Composition merdique
> Exposition foirée
> ...



T'es vache : l'horizon est droit et la photo est raisonablement nette, ça n'est quand même pas rien !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2012)

Ah ouais merde! 
Mais bon, je suis sur qu'en cherchant bien notre ami Albert doit pouvoir facilement en trouver une qui réuni tous les critères


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan cette photo n'est pas sans intérêt puisqu'elle montre exactement TOUT ce qu'il ne faut pas faire:
> Sujet sans intérêt
> Composition merdique
> Exposition foirée
> ...



je ne suis pas d'accord 

cette photo permet de voir le dernier modèle de bateau navbus  

je crois que Mackie aime bien cette nouvelle série 2012. :love:

_Bon aller, on passe à autre chose?_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2012)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.cgn.ch/ger/banner/navibus

Sinon, j'ai pris 7 photos lors d'une manoeuvre (*inhabituelle*) dans le bassin du chantier de la CGN, cela s'est passé en moins de 2 minutes, aux alentours de 13:30, donc au plus mauvais moment


----------



## jogary (25 Août 2012)




----------



## Azety (27 Août 2012)

roooh il est tordu l'avion.
J'adore !
c'est pas raté, c'est conceptuel !


----------



## momo-fr (27 Août 2012)

Rien de tordu pour un Beluga (version moderne du Super Guppy)&#8230; c'est dans sa nature.


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Rien de tordu pour un Beluga (version moderne du Super Guppy)​



Faut reconnaître que c'est très moche comme zingue :rateau:


----------



## jogary (1 Septembre 2012)

Mode portrait : il s'est mis à bouger ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2012)

La Lune et Vénus &#8230; Version Seine et Marnaise


----------



## jogary (6 Octobre 2012)

Trop fort ! Faudra que je la montre à mon beauf dans le 77 aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2012)

*Sur Flickr*. ​



Photo prise à la volée à l'occasion d'une séance de dédicaces...
La photo manque de netteté, entre autres défauts... 
Mais c'est l'une des moins ratées de cette série prise à travers la foule, mon livre dans une main et mon appareil dans l'autre... 

C'est très clairement loin d'être parfait, je suis le premier à le reconnaître, mais c'est malgré tout une photo que j'aime bien.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Octobre 2012)

Ouch ! :afraid:

Le premier problème de la photo, c'est plutôt que le sujet a pris un sacré coup de vieux... ou que le temps a passé rudement vite !


----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2012)

:afraid: Whaouw :afraid: flou de bougé ou pas c'est pas top du tout tu touches une icône là, ça ne m'étonnerais pas que tu sois contacté par son service de com pour retirer cette image


----------



## Powerdom (28 Octobre 2012)

effectivement le temps a passé depuis Lord Brett Sinclair...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Octobre 2012)

Après 50 ans si t'as pas une Roleix  et des bagouses etc...
Oui mais t'as vu ta tronche... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> effectivement le temps a passé depuis Lord Brett Sinclair...



Et alors, depuis Ivanhoe, j'te dis pas !


----------



## jogary (18 Novembre 2012)

Zoom x 24 et mode " sport " :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2012)

Zoom  Je sais pas trop  entre 30x et 40x, mode "le mien il est plus gros" !


----------



## Scalounet (18 Novembre 2012)

... sans le moindre zoom  et bien plus rapide que les votres  vous constaterez que c'est moins flou


----------



## jogary (18 Novembre 2012)

Hye !  Pour répondre aux 2 derniers posts : 

1 - c'est la section ' photos *ratées* " :mouais:
2 - Facile de prendre des photos d'avions prises d'en bas mais TRES rares d'en haut ! :love:
3 - Ben oui ! Zoom, ouverture, priorité, mode, ...sortir l'appareil de la housse   ?
1 - C'est tout.....pour le moment !


----------



## Monoskiingman (20 Novembre 2012)

Ne jamais oublier darrêter le retardateur....ça évite de se demander pourquoi ça ne réagis pas tout de suite


----------



## momo-fr (30 Novembre 2012)

Il y avait trop de monde






​


----------

